# Freelancer



## Ben_130 (Jan 24, 2011)

Is freelance working common in Dubai?
I have been in contact with a company recently in my search for a job and they would like to offer me a position working with them as a free lancer. 
I understand the general concept of freelance work meaning that you are not tied to the company via the way of a contract.
Can anyone let me know the general differences working in Dubai as a freelancer or having a contract. 

They have mentioned a very low salary in which they would offer, much less than the minimum I said to them earlier on so will probably be giving up on this one anyway!

Cheers,
Ben.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

To work freelance in Dubai you have to go through one of the freezones, register yourself and effectively run your own one person business ie agreeing a contract, invoicing companies for your time etc etc.

However the reality is they will probably want you to work on a visit visa and make visa runs, thus working illegally meaning they can mug you off, not pay you and you have no recourse.


----------



## Ben_130 (Jan 24, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> To work freelance in Dubai you have to go through one of the freezones, register yourself and effectively run your own one person business ie agreeing a contract, invoicing companies for your time etc etc.
> 
> However the reality is they will probably want you to work on a visit visa and make visa runs, thus working illegally meaning they can mug you off, not pay you and you have no recourse.


Ok cheers. Guess I will just say to them thanks but no thanks then!


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Mr. Rossi is correct. Unless you intend to run your own company with multiple clients it is a bad idea.

This company is trying to have no liability and shift costs to you. 

Plus, if you have no ME experience, you have to be prepared for running consultancy company here. Invoice all you want...but payment terms are hardly abided by. Slow payment, scope creep, sign off agreement on milestones, the list goes on and on.

It will be all about cash flow...the number 1 reason small companies fail anywhere in the world.


----------



## Ben_130 (Jan 24, 2011)

xchaos777 said:


> Mr. Rossi is correct. Unless you intend to run your own company with multiple clients it is a bad idea.
> 
> This company is trying to have no liability and shift costs to you.
> 
> ...


Well that is not what I want to be doing!
I've let them know that I am only interested in full time contract work.


----------



## neilwalton74 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi there, Just a quick question about the visa runs. It sounds like you enter Dubai on a visiting visa, gain work, or lack of by the sound of it, then do a 'visa run' out of the country and then come back in and carry on. Is that about correct?


----------

